# Where's Emmet?



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Our railroad tourist is a little closer to home this time.  Can you guess where he is?  This one should be easy.



/portals/0/images/google/06-28-2008-640w.jpg



Find it in Google Earth and give me the coordinates.  First to answer gets a gold star on their forehead.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Durango roundhouse


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Right you are! Durango roundhouse. 

37 deg. 16.05 sec N, 107 deg.53 sec. W


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup.... The Durango shops, round house and yards...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Shad on 8 years ,, wwoooowwww. how time flies. Pretty soon we'll here about the girls getting merried.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WAIT! WAIT! Don't guess yet I am on dialup and the picture is still down loading. 


Oh it't the Durango rail road yard.


----------



## Pufftmd (Jan 25, 2008)

JJ... 

Ya got get rid of that coal fired computer and get a oil burning one... geeeessssss 

Rick Brown 
Pine Needle & Stump Pile RR 
Port Orchard, WA.


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

Aw, come on! I could tell that was Durango from the main page thumbnail! 

Oh, and it's rotated


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I've only seen the roundhouse once.. but spent many a day in the Animas river just to the right in the photo.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Even I recognized this one [first time ]: Durango and Silverton Roundhouse. 
JimC.


----------

